# Player pimping himself out for any group that's short!



## Kilmannan (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've been out of playing now for well over a decade, but I used to love it and badly want back in. Online or in RL, doesn't matter.

I used to play AD&D, Mechwarrior and Shadowrun but I've been heavily involved in RP'ing at all levels and angles so I'm a superb player and love getting into character.

I'm happy with text interface to RP'ing, typing speeds are fast and accurate and I can convey a character just as well in chat as I can in voice.

I'm GMT based in Berkshire, so if there are any groups in the area that's even better.

I'm available most evenings and weekends but the biggest catch is I'm military, so I can vanish for lengths at a time on work stuff. 

If anyone thinks they can find a use for me, please, give me a shout.

Cheers!

Kilm


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not running an online game, but this is an AWESOME thread title.


----------



## Kilmannan (Jan 24, 2011)

On a second look I do see the connotations it carries.

I should probably ammend that to 'Roleplaying group'

Or does that make it sound worse?


----------

